# Cannondale Flash Carbon 2 26" Gr. L 2012 - 2950



## vfb1986 (18. September 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/140852677419...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_798wt_1397


----------



## vfb1986 (20. September 2012)

Preisupdate!
Bei eBay teurer, da eBay gebühren!
Alternativ gerne über Bikemarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vfb1986 (21. September 2012)

Extremes Preisupdate!!!
AuÃerhalb von eBay nochmal 100â¬ gÃ¼nstiger!


----------

